# Effervescence or paint from above



## CCM (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello All,
I do on-site work for a few shopping centers. On one of the centers the brick has a chalky looking substance on it. The other contractor says it’s effervescence, I think they used cheap paint originally and it has broken down in the elements. What are your thoughts? Thoughts on how to get it off of the brick?
Thank you,
Stacey Hillman


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Ask Santa for Christmas?


----------



## CCM (Oct 26, 2017)

I’m sorry I cannot figure out how to get these pictures off of here lol! I got it


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I think you're on the right track. Looks like oxidized paint runoff. Efflorescence is usually most prevalent in shadier areas where typical evaporation of moisture passing through brick takes longer, and it's those higher concentrations of water vapor that combine with the salts in the brick to leave deposits, (known as efflorescence). That area is clearly subjected to a fair amount of sun, and it's also directly below a painted surface. 95% chance you are correct and the other contractor isn't. I'd be interested to know how he came to his conclusion.

If you're asked to remove and it IS oxidized paint runoff, best product on the market for such a task is f9 Barc

If it were actually efflorescence, best product for removal is f9 Efflo


----------



## CCM (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you so much for your response. I am going to see where I may find the product you mentioned.
Thank you,
Stacey Hillman


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

CCM said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I am going to see where I may find the product you mentioned.
> Thank you,
> Stacey Hillman


You can find those by clicking on the links I included in my original reply. They will be the words in GREEN.
Craig Harrison is the owner and creator of those products, and he's a good dude. He's been doing commercial & residential washing for quite a few years and his products are much safer than most of the alternatives.


----------

